# P id



## blackrhom29 (Mar 30, 2004)

I bought this at a lfs as a black piranha, but is it a rhom or what?Please help. Its like 3.5 inches right now.


----------



## blackrhom29 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here is a smaller pic, sorry about quality.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

it looks like a serra, but i cant treally trll fom the pic. A positive rhom ID prolly cabt be made at it size but i think it is a serra. try a get a cleare pic


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

spilo Cf or rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

well...head dont look rhom to me.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Get a good clear pic of the belly and also a good one of the tail.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

try to get the full body shot

its hard even wit the full body since it is a small serra


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

FROM THE HEAD I WOULD SAY SPILO


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

If he can get a good clear pic of the scutes we can differentiate between rhom and spilo form most likely. Probably S. altispinis.


----------



## blackrhom29 (Mar 30, 2004)

Okay here are some more pics, hopefully these are clear and help you guys out.


----------



## blackrhom29 (Mar 30, 2004)

2nd pic


----------



## blackrhom29 (Mar 30, 2004)

3rd pic


----------



## blackrhom29 (Mar 30, 2004)

4th pic.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Scutes do not look Rhom like but the tail kind of does...


----------

